# Raspberry Pi sound cards



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

I found this site at the weekend and thought I'd post it on here so people could take a look - seems like the HiFiBerry DAC and/or Digi modules could make this fun device into a serious contender from a SQ perspective.

HiFiBerry | HiFi for the Raspberry Pi and more

For more "crazy" Raspberry Pi projects, take a look at the parent website.

Crazy audio


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

i ordered one of the digi's a couple of days ago. it does look like it might be the best way to feed a optical input dsp from a rpi


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice find! Products like this are what will really help with system integration.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

From NewEgg:

Newegg.com - PCM2704 USB DAC USB Power Sound Card Decoding Deck Raspberry Pi w Fiber Coaxial

It's about to the point where a pi and xbmc can be a basic media player, esp for those that don't care about watching movies. I want something that can hold more than an ipod for all of my lossless wav files, and don't care about the other features as much. This with a hard drive is much cheaper than an ipod.


----------

